# Axp's vs Axf's



## Whackem (Jun 15, 2014)

Are the flocked avian x Canada goose decoys more realistic than their avian x painted goose decoys? What are the pros-cons of the axf's/axp's? Thanks!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

You can never beat the realism of fully flocked decoys, they don't shine when it's dewy which is every morning in the early season.


----------

